# Documents needed



## AlexandraZN (May 10, 2013)

Hey, 
I am not sure if there is already this question here. I would like to know if there is necessary some documents such as visa, if I would like to work there for an internship, and if so, what kind of documents. Thank you very much 

lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello

Of course you need visa... check out the Egyptian Embassy website in the country you are a citizen.


----------

